# Visa for my family to attend my wedding. Help please



## Sunshine6 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello there ! I would be very grateful if someone can help me. The title says it all, it's regarding a visa for my family (parenrsparents and brother and sister and uncles/aunts) to attend my wedding in the UK. Here are some questions, I hope someone can help :

1- Which kind of visa they need to apply for ? Is it a tourist visa ?

2- Which documents do they need ? (exp:My fiancé visa? )

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Sunshine6 (Jul 22, 2015)

Is there anyone that can help ??? Please


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally, your wedding guests should only need a tourist visa. https://www.gov.uk/standard-visitor-visa

They don't need to make any reference to your visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Sunshine6 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply, I was confused as I read on the internet that they have to apply for a family visa ... ???


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Family visit visa is no more. There is now only a standard visitor visa. They need to declare reasons for coming, how long for, sufficient funds and strong ties in their home country which will compel them to return home at the end of their visit and not overstay, such as a job, educational course, business interest, family responsibility etc, with evidence. If you wish to sponsor them for a visa because they don't have sufficient money themselves, you have to show your payslips and bank statement for up to 6 months.


----------



## Sunshine6 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you very much Joppa for this information, I didn't know that the other visit visas have now been replaced by one single category. So if I get it right, they do have to include my visa or the booking for my wedding in the application ? and would they need like a certificate to prove their relationship to me (exp: my parents) ? 

Thanks again


----------



## Sunshine6 (Jul 22, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Family visit visa is no more. There is now only a standard visitor visa. They need to declare reasons for coming, how long for, sufficient funds and strong ties in their home country which will compel them to return home at the end of their visit and not overstay, such as a job, educational course, business interest, family responsibility etc, with evidence. If you wish to sponsor them for a visa because they don't have sufficient money themselves, you have to show your payslips and bank statement for up to 6 months.


Hi Joppa, I hope you can help me with that, and if anyone else can help, please feel free to do so 

*1#* On the UKVI website, when you set up an application, you have to select the type of visa, AND the subtype and under that there is : *General Visit *and *Family visit* (among many other options). So I need to select a subcategory and I am confused as to which one my family should choose as they are applying to attend my wedding, and "technically" I will not be considered as "living" in the UK (fiancé visa) yet, but my fiancé is considered as their son-in-law so family isn't ? 

*2# *Will they need to prove their relationship to me ? (parents ? brother?) or is the passport showing the same name sufficient ? 

*3#* Regarding accommodation, my family (4 people) will be staying at my parents-in-law (for a week), who own a house with spare rooms for each one of them, will a letter of invitation be enough ? or will they need to provide additional documents ? 

*4# *I asked this question on another thread, but unfortunately, didn't get a reply, so I am asking it again: Is there anyway they can apply as a group ? A member kindly informed me that for their family visa application, they applied under *"apply for someone else"* on the UKVI, but was wondering if that option is for specific situations or not ? 

Thank you very much for any information and help you may provide, 

Cheers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Either will do. Probably General.
#2 Not specifically.
#3 Letter, plus how many will be living and how many rooms there are (which can be included in the letter).
#4 No group application as such. Each person has to apply for their own, though they should apply together and book biometrics at the same place and time and some of their supporting documents (such as accommodation) can be shared.


----------



## Sunshine6 (Jul 22, 2015)

Joppa said:


> #1 Either will do. Probably General.
> #2 Not specifically.
> #3 Letter, plus how many will be living and how many rooms there are (which can be included in the letter).
> #4 No group application as such. Each person has to apply for their own, though they should apply together and book biometrics at the same place and time and some of their supporting documents (such as accommodation) can be shared.


Thank you very much Joppa for your reply, very helpful as usual  I have a couple more if ou don't mind :

#1 Does each one need to have a bank account or can they only provide bank statements of the person paying for the whole trip ? (My father is the sponsor, and the bank provides only one original copy of each document, so he will apply using the originals, but the 3 other persons the he is sponsoring will do with copies stamped by the bank, would that be ok ?)

#2 Shall the sponsor provide 3 or 6 months bank statements and how recent do the bank statements need to be ? 

#3 Does the sponsor need to provide a letter stating that the money is available to be used by all the family for the trip ? 

#4 How much money (roughly) should be available for 4 people for 7-10 days without accommodation for the Visa application ? This is only to have an idea  

Sorry for all my questions, hopefully the last ones. Thank you very much for your patience and help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Only for the one providing funding.
#2 6 months usually.
#3 No. But should complete SU07/12 sponsorship form.
#4 Hard to say, as nothing is laid down. Around £30 per person per day, so around £1,200?


----------



## Sunshine6 (Jul 22, 2015)

Joppa said:


> #1 Only for the one providing funding.
> #2 6 months usually.
> #3 No. But should complete SU07/12 sponsorship form.
> #4 Hard to say, as nothing is laid down. Around £30 per person per day, so around £1,200?


Great ! Thanks a lot for that.

Sorry I might have expressed it wrongly: the "sponsor" that I meant, who's paying for the trip is also an 'applicant', so not in the UK. The sponsorship form that you're referring to is for sponsors living in the UK, which is why I thought about a letter as all the financial documents will be under his name ?

Also the 28 days rule for bank statements does not apply, does it ?


----------

